# Central termica power station - alcudia, mallorca - july 2018



## zombizza (Jul 23, 2018)

I know this place has been done many times before but it is right up my alley and was a tantalizing temptation whilst the rest of the family slept/swam in the villa pool.

Thanks for the tip from a fellow member here. The last report/intel from here was 2014 so it has been a while.

Things have changed security wise. The holes are patched up and there are 2 new heras style fences inside the main boundary. The main problem with these was that the point of tackling them was very exposed to the street and adjacent dock.

Inside, not much has changed.

The 'slot window' access point was amusing, the width being about an inch narrower than my back to chest distance and the height being about 4inches shorter than my groin to shoulder height. It took some contorting, and at one point I thought I was well and truly stuck, but in the end, I managed-I was too close to give up.

6am start meant it was a bit dark for photography. By the time I got out, the families were on their balconies and I yelled Ola to them as I jumped over the 4th and final barrier to safety.

_
It was constructed in 1958 according to a design by the Spanish architect Ramón Vázquez Molezún.

Running gear and T/G were provided by Metropolitan Vickers.

In 1986 The Spanish government commissioned a new Powerplant around 10km away on the other side of the bay. 

The plant was closed in 1991/2._

















































































































The 2 rooms I really came for-


----------



## mookster (Jul 23, 2018)

Great stuff, I was actually wondering the other day whether this one was still kicking around.


----------



## krela (Jul 23, 2018)

Pipes and control rooms, two of my favourite things!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 23, 2018)

That's really nice..I went to alcudia on holiday.long before my exploring days.remember walking past a derelict nightclub and being intrigued by it.better book another holiday there ha ha.nicely done


----------



## zombizza (Jul 23, 2018)

Mikeymutt said:


> That's really nice..I went to alcudia on holiday.long before my exploring days.remember walking past a derelict nightclub and being intrigued by it.better book another holiday there ha ha.nicely done


Ah, yes, Es Fuguero. I popped in there as well.....


----------



## smiler (Jul 23, 2018)

Far too many stairs, pigeons seem to like the place though, lovely set of pics I enjoyed it, thanks.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 23, 2018)

wow that's pretty excellent, nice work getting in there!


----------



## HughieD (Jul 23, 2018)

Superb. Like a scene out of Bladerunner.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 24, 2018)

A nice piece of industrial photography, spoiled by the pigeon poo.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 26, 2018)

Id much rather be here amongst all that rust and dodging pigeon shit than sitting by the pool, good choice of events I like this a lot!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 26, 2018)

Id much rather be here amongst all that rust and dodging pigeon shit than sitting by the pool, good choice of events I like this a lot!


----------



## Superbicient (Sep 6, 2018)

can u tell me how can i enter there?


----------



## zombizza (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi
You jump over the first fence, climb through the hole in the second fence, climb under the third and fourth fence and then go in through the window....


----------



## krela (Sep 6, 2018)

I normally delete posts with people begging for info and replies to them, but that made me laugh so much I'm letting it stay.

Superbicient read the forum rules, questions like that aren't allowed.


----------



## mookster (Sep 6, 2018)

Superbicient said:


> can u tell me how can i enter there?



Knock on the door and a friendly policeman will let you in for an hour or so.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Sep 6, 2018)

Wow, what's annoying is that I was in Mallorca recently (On holiday obviously),stunning photos. Do love that fact there is a massive crane which makes it 10x better.


----------

